# CAI, anyone instal one in a 740i?



## 740i_want1 (Oct 22, 2006)

I'd like to know if anyone has installed a Cold Air Induction (CAI) in their 740? I need to know if the engine will need to be returned. Also, any issues to consider If I do?

Thanks in advance for any comments, answers, and feedback.


----------



## e38fan00 (Oct 29, 2006)

Are you asking about the CAI that Dinan sells?


----------



## 740i_want1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Any CAi that is designed for the 7-series. I am still doing research and want feedback on the different models, instals, retune etc. Most important is a retune required?

Thanks


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

First of all, don't waste your money on $$Dinan$$ when there can be the same parts had for 1/3 the price. www.cosmoracing.com sells a nice one for next to nothing, is a complete duplicate of the $$Dinan$$ one, and doesn't cost $500 something dollars....for a name :thumbdwn:

As for software, if you want easy and local, then yes, I guess this would be the only time I recommend the dealership and gettting $$Dinan$$, and I would assume stage 2. The car will run perfectly fine without the downloaded software, but in order to get some additional power from the hardware install, software will be required. If you don't mind waiting for a while, you can get more powerful tune outta something like www.powerchipgroup.com


----------

